# ALA vs. CLA



## Tha Don (Jan 21, 2004)

whats the difference between these two products?

is one more effective than the other?

peace


----------



## tomas101 (Jan 21, 2004)

cla is a fat ala isnt?? thats all i know..lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Well I dont know what CLA is...  ALA is alpha lipoic acid.  It is used as a suppliment to transport creatine.  It also **** or something(cant remember the word!) 
EDIT:  Ok, it is an antioxident


----------



## darklight (Jan 21, 2004)

CLA is conjugated linolic acid! Think that is just a kind of fat.. "good" fat though!
Seems that ALA is better in some ways... Mimiking insulin, and easing creatine transport!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow, youre comparing 2 completely different supplements here man. CLA is conjugated linolic acid, a fat that is said to 'burn fat.' And ALA is alpha lipoic acid, an insulin mimicker. What are asking, which is a more effective tool for fat-loss?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

He is asking the difference between the two.  Therefor he probably didnt know they were 2 totally different things.  Thats probably why he was asking which is more effective.


----------

